# someone please help me



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im really upset after i got roob he seemed 2 get along with my other 2 boys fine ok they did have lil play fights but i thought they would be ok, every time i pick roob up he squeeks like crazy like im hurting him but i treat him like i do toby and cody hes picking on cody and bullying both toby and cody. i love him to bits but hes just not settling would it be best to leave them and hope for the best or to give him away im really confuzed i love roobs the same as my other two but i dont think i can cope much longer cody has become really shy and roob gets jelious if toby gets out the cage b4 him (i open the lid and they all get out and come to me except cody who now hides) their play fights dont seem so playful any more they are trashing their cadge knocking food bowls over and up turing their lil castle i really need some advice can anyone help me? they arnt hurting each other but im scared they will, they get along fine wen they are all out the cadge! someone please help!


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Get them neutered? Get a bigger cage?

You could try putting the troublemaker in solitary for a day. Every time he starts something, put him in a separate cage. He should probably get the picture, but if not you might try increasing the duration of the confinements.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

ive now put roob in a different cadge hes still tryin 2 fight with the others and i feel really sorry 4 him cuz he seems lonely


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im still having problems with roob he is still fighting with the others any chance he gets he hates being out his cage i just dont no wat to do!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

When I got Jay its wasnâ€™t till a month later that I introduced Silent Bob and Jay was having a prob with the whole territory thing ya know. Have you tried taking them all out of the cage and that situation and putting them together in a different room or in a tub? Sometimes itâ€™s best to introduce them away from a place they know. Let them wonder around together in a new place so they only have each other to comfort. Then after they have had there time together put the newcomer in a separate cage close the others (not so close they could hurt each other, but close enough to where they can smell each other). Now Jay and Bob and the best of friends!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

if roob is really agressive even during unfamilar out time with the other rats get him neutered. he may just have a high testoserone level. but give the introductions time. some rats just love everything and you could put a strange rat in their cage everyday and they wouldn't care. others (most actually) take longer to decide its ok to share. overcrowding could also be a factor if the cage is too small for all of them. they are social animals but they still need their own space. also having food constantly in the cage may help. if a slightly more possesive rat thinks there is a limited food supply then he's going to be more likely to fight with the others. remember too that fighting is normal. so long as no one gets hurt and everyone can can still get to the food dish and water bottle then its just a struggle for dominance and normal roommate issues. but try neutering roob then slowly introducing him to the others. and check to make sure there's plenty of room, toys, food, water bottles and hidey holes/houses/balls in the cage for everyone. and above all be patient, sometimes it can take well over a month of daily play times for them to decide its ok to move in together. 

having said all that though, remember, rats are like people. sometimes there are just ones that WILL NOT share their space with certain others. if they get along fine during play time but won't settle in the cage then give them different bedrooms and make sure they all get to play together. you don't have to give up roob but you may have to make some changes to adcommidate him, and if that means cageing him alone near the other guys and having a few more playtimes i don't think that's too bad a thing to have to do to get to be able to keep and love him.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

Lexarius said:


> Get them neutered? Get a bigger cage?
> 
> You could try putting the troublemaker in solitary for a day. Every time he starts something, put him in a separate cage. He should probably get the picture, but if not you might try increasing the duration of the confinements.


the cage is big enough for 6 rats also i looked in to getting them neutred and the vet said yes he would do it but there would be no garrentte they would pull thu the anastetic as they are such small animals!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

JennieLove said:


> When I got Jay its wasnâ€™t till a month later that I introduced Silent Bob and Jay was having a prob with the whole territory thing ya know. Have you tried taking them all out of the cage and that situation and putting them together in a different room or in a tub? Sometimes itâ€™s best to introduce them away from a place they know. Let them wonder around together in a new place so they only have each other to comfort. Then after they have had there time together put the newcomer in a separate cage close the others (not so close they could hurt each other, but close enough to where they can smell each other). Now Jay and Bob and the best of friends!


 i can quiet honestly say ive tryed everything i took them and sat in the bath with them, in the bathroom where they have the whole room on my bed in my moms and sisters rooms in the dining room inside my hoodie on my shoulders and on the sofa and they still fight!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

twitch said:


> if roob is really agressive even during unfamilar out time with the other rats get him neutered. he may just have a high testoserone level. but give the introductions time. some rats just love everything and you could put a strange rat in their cage everyday and they wouldn't care. others (most actually) take longer to decide its ok to share. overcrowding could also be a factor if the cage is too small for all of them. they are social animals but they still need their own space. also having food constantly in the cage may help. if a slightly more possesive rat thinks there is a limited food supply then he's going to be more likely to fight with the others. remember too that fighting is normal. so long as no one gets hurt and everyone can can still get to the food dish and water bottle then its just a struggle for dominance and normal roommate issues. but try neutering roob then slowly introducing him to the others. and check to make sure there's plenty of room, toys, food, water bottles and hidey holes/houses/balls in the cage for everyone. and above all be patient, sometimes it can take well over a month of daily play times for them to decide its ok to move in together.
> 
> having said all that though, remember, rats are like people. sometimes there are just ones that WILL NOT share their space with certain others. if they get along fine during play time but won't settle in the cage then give them different bedrooms and make sure they all get to play together. you don't have to give up roob but you may have to make some changes to adcommidate him, and if that means cageing him alone near the other guys and having a few more playtimes i don't think that's too bad a thing to have to do to get to be able to keep and love him.



ive been holding roob on his own now for 20 mins 3 times a day and he has calmed down alot its just getting him 2 get on with the others he is now in his own cage and i think hes gone a lil bit insaine he runs around like a headless chicken but me and him are bonding more now so im suffering less bites!


----------

